# Auto train derailment south of Deland 3/26



## lordsigma (Mar 26, 2020)

It appears several auto carriers from today’s northbound auto train derailed and overturned today just south of Deland station. Thankfully all passenger cars are still on the tracks. Train derails near DeLand


----------



## lordsigma (Mar 26, 2020)

Additional media posting indicating no injuries Amtrak train with car carriers derails in DeLand


----------



## TylerP42 (Mar 26, 2020)

lordsigma said:


> Additional media posting indicating no injuries Amtrak train with car carriers derails in DeLand


Curious how much, if any vehicle damage was done.


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 26, 2020)

Here's another link & video: Amtrak train derails near DeLand

Hmmm...glad I canceled my trip! The train was half full so if they're lucky, the last 8 auto-carriers were empty. But...imagine if those were for "Priority"!
I'd guess if your car was throw on to it's side...the bodywork along would render it "totaled".


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 26, 2020)

TylerP42 said:


> Curious how much, if any vehicle damage was done.



Definitely damaged vehicles. Auto Racks are on their side.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 26, 2020)

redacted


----------



## lordsigma (Mar 26, 2020)

We'll see it was a fairly well attended train given the times (over 200 people board.) so I wouldnt be surprised to learn there are damaged autos.


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 26, 2020)

"There were 317 passengers (out of 650) on board when the derailment happened. Amtrak officials said no passengers or crew were hurt. "


----------



## TylerP42 (Mar 26, 2020)

Acela150 said:


> Definitely damaged vehicles. Auto Racks are on their side.


I'm wondering if they were empty though, being at the end of the train, and the lower numbers of travelers.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Mar 26, 2020)

If the train was not full, the empty auto racks would be at the end of the train.

To place loaded cars behind a string of empty cars is asking for trouble.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Mar 26, 2020)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> If the train was not full, the empty auto racks would be at the end of the train.
> 
> To place loaded cars behind a string of empty cars is asking for trouble.



Not being very savy about railroading, why are you saying this?


----------



## lordsigma (Mar 26, 2020)

Amtrak Auto train derails near DeLand; no one injured


Nine Amtrak Auto train cars hauling 179 vehicles derailed in area of West Beresford Road and Alexander Drive.



www.news-journalonline.com





This article seems to hint that most of the derailed cars were empties and that one car with actual vehicles is on its side. It seems they are sending a crane to lift and rerail that one car and reattach it and the train will then continue north. Obviously this is just one article so subject to error.

Article also states that early investigation hints that the track was most likely at fault as opposed to the equipment.


----------



## lordsigma (Mar 26, 2020)

52 is back on the move heading north.... Hopefully CSX will take pity on the passengers and crews tonight and give them a fairly incident free passage the rest of the way...


----------



## lordsigma (Mar 26, 2020)

Although reading that article again I'm not sure I was correct - the article is somewhat confusing. It may be that several cars had vehicles but only one was in suitable shape to rerail and continue on. I guess we'll find out.....


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 26, 2020)

They cancelled the Silver Star No. 92 at Tampa and sent it back south to Miami. I'm shocked they didn't send it up the S Line non-stop to Jacksonville. Had 91 been doing that I would be buying a ticket for 91 tonight. I want that milage


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Mar 26, 2020)

Dakota 400 said:


> Not being very savy about railroading, why are you saying this?



Auto Rack are tall and long they are not the best railcars due to there center of gravity to begin with. When pulling a long train you group the empty cars to the rear. This way the engines will not “torque” the empty cars off the rail. Pulling power, a string of empty, followed by loaded railcars creates bad physics on curves. Can and does flip railcars into the ditch. There are rules for how trains are to be set up, just to avoid this issue.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 26, 2020)

Seaboard92 said:


> They cancelled the Silver Star No. 92 at Tampa and sent it back south to Miami. I'm shocked they didn't send it up the S Line non-stop to Jacksonville. Had 91 been doing that I would be buying a ticket for 91 tonight. I want that milage


Dont think I'd want to head North to New York right now if I was in Florida, so maybe these folks on the Star were fortunate!


----------



## Skyline (Mar 26, 2020)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Auto Rack are tall and long they are not the best railcars due to there center of gravity to begin with. When pulling a long train you group the empty cars to the rear. This way the engines will not “torque” the empty cars off the rail. Pulling power, a string of empty, followed by loaded railcars creates bad physics on curves. Can and does flip railcars into the ditch. There are rules for how trains are to be set up, just to avoid this issue.




There were TWO freight derailments on the Horseshoe Curve west of Altoona PA last year. In both cases there were multiple empty car haulers (in this case open, not closed like the AutoTrain's) near the front of the consist. These were followed by a long, heavy contingent of mostly full boxcars, fuel carriers, etc. In both cases, that's what was suspected as the cause. Trainyard dispatchers should know better.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 26, 2020)

Seaboard92 said:


> They cancelled the Silver Star No. 92 at Tampa and sent it back south to Miami. I'm shocked they didn't send it up the S Line non-stop to Jacksonville. Had 91 been doing that I would be buying a ticket for 91 tonight. I want that milage



They'd have to find CSX pilots for that and considering how lite travel is, it's better to cancel trains and send them back at this point. 



Skyline said:


> There were TWO freight derailments on the Horseshoe Curve west of Altoona PA last year. In both cases there were multiple empty car haulers (in this case open, not closed like the AutoTrain's) near the front of the consist. These were followed by a long, heavy contingent of mostly full boxcars, fuel carriers, etc. In both cases, that's what was suspected as the cause. Trainyard dispatchers should know better.



Correct, they "Stringlined" the cars at Horseshoe. 

The proper term for a "Trainyard Dispatcher" is a Yardmaster. And technically the Conductor is supposed to review his or her wheel report (train consist) and the Conductor must say the consist needs to be changed if the consist isn't in rules compliance.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Mar 26, 2020)

I find it extremely hard to believe 294 pax were on the train. I could see 2 or 9 or 4.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Mar 26, 2020)

Skyline said:


> There were TWO freight derailments on the Horseshoe Curve west of Altoona PA last year. In both cases there were multiple empty car haulers (in this case open, not closed like the AutoTrain's) near the front of the consist. These were followed by a long, heavy contingent of mostly full boxcars, fuel carriers, etc. In both cases, that's what was suspected as the cause. Trainyard dispatchers should know better.



If you've done an model railroading, you learn that real fast and hopefully when the cars go over they are not at the edge of the layout.


----------



## Anderson (Mar 27, 2020)

On 97 tonight. Was heading to PAK, we're terminating at JAX. I'm arranging a rental car.

(Also, 53 went through RVR at about 2130 and stopped for a few minutes. VERY odd...)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 27, 2020)

Anderson said:


> On 97 tonight. Was heading to PAK, we're terminating at JAX. I'm arranging a rental car.
> 
> (Also, 53 went through RVR at about 2130 and stopped for a few minutes. VERY odd...)


Are you getting to work Cliff or are you " @ Leisure" like so many of us right now??


----------



## lordsigma (Mar 27, 2020)

apparently I can’t read. It said use a crane to DETACH that one car.. must be weary from all this working from home. Going stir crazy from not leaving the house!


----------



## OBS (Mar 27, 2020)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I find it extremely hard to believe 294 pax were on the train. I could see 2 or 9 or 4.


The snowbirds are headed home. Ridership NB heavy every day. This also means likely very few empty Auto racks since the heavier ridership is NB...


----------



## OBS (Mar 27, 2020)

lordsigma said:


> apparently I can’t read. It said use a crane to DETACH that one car.. must be weary from all this working from home. Going stir crazy from not leaving the house!


Once a car has derailed, you can't just rerail it and send on its way. It needs to be inspected and I think the wheels have to be changed out....


----------



## Anderson (Mar 27, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Are you getting to work Cliff or are you " @ Leisure" like so many of us right now??


It's mostly leisure when you get down to it. This is a trip that was mostly planned a few months back.

I worked with some folks to come up with a distancing protocol that would work on the train (basically, go into my room and shut the door; only incidental contact with the Conductor [ticket check] and SCA [on boarding]).


----------



## pennyk (Mar 27, 2020)

Anderson said:


> It's mostly leisure when you get down to it. This is a trip that was mostly planned a few months back.
> 
> I worked with some folks to come up with a distancing protocol that would work on the train (basically, go into my room and shut the door; only incidental contact with the Conductor [ticket check] and SCA [on boarding]).


Please stay away from Orange County and Orlando. We have "Stay at Home" orders. Thank you. 





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## erinch13 (Mar 27, 2020)

The amtrak alerts twitter feed only says that the auto train is delayed by unexpected track work. No where on the site does it mention that there happened to be a derailment. I wonder how many folks will have their cars when they arrive.


----------



## lordsigma (Mar 27, 2020)

OBS said:


> Once a car has derailed, you can't just rerail it and send on its way. It needs to be inspected and I think the wheels have to be changed out....


I am sure you are correct - I am no expert in wrecks I completely read it wrong not sure how I missed that - totally my bad!


----------



## RailRide (Mar 27, 2020)

Skyline said:


> There were TWO freight derailments on the Horseshoe Curve west of Altoona PA last year. In both cases there were multiple empty car haulers (in this case open, not closed like the AutoTrain's) near the front of the consist.



The cars that derailed on Horseshoe Curve were empty lumber flatcars.

As for the Auto-Train, aren't the cars strapped to the decks by their wheels, or do they just use chocks? I've seen photos of overturned autoracks where the vehicles within were still secured to the decks and not touching any other part of the interior. 

---PCJ


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 27, 2020)

OBS said:


> The snowbirds are headed home. Ridership NB heavy every day. This also means likely very few empty Auto racks since the heavier ridership is NB...


But all the trucks were broken off those cars! And probably a lot of other damage from falling over. Bet those auto-carriers will be out-of-service for a long time.
The Village snowbirds will prove to all be senile w/dementia if they plan to go back to NY/NJ.


----------



## JoeBas (Mar 27, 2020)

In another week, FL will be in the same boat. Wouldn't at all be surprised at some point to see people in places still ahead of the apex traveling to places behind it to try and bypass their own personal apex.


----------



## Qapla (Mar 27, 2020)

According to this article:



> The passenger portion of the train did not derail and none of the 294 passengers aboard were injured, said Volusia County Fire Acting Division Chief Bill Medlin.
> A problem with the track apparently caused the derailment about 4:15 p.m. after the train had left Sanford.
> One of the 23 crew members aboard the train suffered a foot injury and was transported to a hospital, Medlin said.
> The nine derailed cars were hauling 179 vehicles, Medlin said. One of the vehicle cars is on its side but still attached to the train.
> A crane is expected to arrive about 8:30 p.m. to lift that vehicle car up and then crews will detach it from the train. Once that is done, the passenger portion of the train will continue north to its ultimate destination in Virginia, Medlin said.


----------



## PeeweeTM (Mar 27, 2020)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Auto Rack are tall and long they are not the best railcars due to there center of gravity to begin with. When pulling a long train you group the empty cars to the rear. This way the engines will not “torque” the empty cars off the rail. Pulling power, a string of empty, followed by loaded railcars creates bad physics on curves. Can and does flip railcars into the ditch. There are rules for how trains are to be set up, just to avoid this issue.



Well, I would think, that you're hauling mostly air, unloaded or loaded, with auto racks. Automobiles are not as compact as, for example, iron ore.
So only mixing loaded and unloaded auto racks (as in the Auto Train) wouldn't make the same difference as mixing loaded/empty auto racks with high density cargo would (as could very well be a cause in those Horse Shoe Curve derailments. 
Or am I mistaken?

What do racks in the US weigh, loaded vs. unloaded? https://www.bnsf.com/ship-with-bnsf/ways-of-shipping/equipment/pdf/Bi-Level-Specs.pdf gives a 1 - 0.8 light-load weight ratio.
Open hopper cars (https://www.bnsf.com/ship-with-bnsf/ways-of-shipping/equipment/pdf/Open.pdf) do more than three times their own weight at 1 - 3.3. 

I'm not saying string-lining wasn't the cause of this Auto Train derailment, just armchairing a bit...


----------



## fixj (Mar 27, 2020)

Track a train is showing 53 approaching Gainesville, Fl (Waldo) at 5PM eastern This is rare mileage for the Auto Train. I guess this is to get around the Deland derail from yesterday. How will they finally get to Sanford?


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Mar 27, 2020)

A derailment to the rear of the train would be a suspect track defect. The front of the train can get over the defect, as more cars travel over it the defect it get worse. At some point the train drops off the rails and in this case rolls over.

Not always a railroad fault. The SWC derail and roll over due a truck hitting the rail and cause a kink. Look like a heat kink, had same effect, but was a farm truck that roll away, across a road into the track structure.

Having the empty racks to the rear is just good practice. Not necessarily the cause of the derailment.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 27, 2020)

It'll stay on the old Wildwood subdivision until it gets to Lakeland and heads north on 92's route on the Lakeland subdivision until it joins the A-line to SFA.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 27, 2020)

fixj said:


> Track a train is showing 53 approaching Gainesville, Fl (Waldo) at 5PM eastern This is rare mileage for the Auto Train. I guess this is to get around the Deland derail from yesterday. How will they finally get to Sanford?


WOW. A friend told me that it may go all the way down near Lakeland/Dade City to get to the main line. I live in Orlando, and would love to see it pass, however, I think I will be asleep.


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 27, 2020)

fixj said:


> Track a train is showing 53 approaching Gainesville, Fl (Waldo) at 5PM eastern This is rare mileage for the Auto Train. I guess this is to get around the Deland derail from yesterday. How will they finally get to Sanford?


That is really odd. When I went to Train Status on Amtrak.com...it says 52 & 53 are cancelled BOTH DIRECTIONS ?!?!?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 27, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> That is really odd. When I went to Train Status on Amtrak.com...it says 52 & 53 are cancelled BOTH DIRECTIONS ?!?!?




52(27) and 53(27) are canceled. This shouldn't be a surprise as they tend to knock both trips out when they need to balance out the sets. 




pennyk said:


> WOW. A friend told me that it may go all the way down near Lakeland/Dade City to get to the main line. I live in Orlando, and would love to see it pass, however, I think I will be asleep.



When is the next time you'll get a chance to see the northbound Auto train passing through your backyard? It may not happen again for years. It may be worth setting an alarm and grabbing some shots.


----------



## cocojacoby (Mar 27, 2020)

I was watching it approach Gainsville and then it disappeared.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 27, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> 52(27) and 53(27) are canceled. This shouldn't be a surprise as they tend to knock both trips out when they need to balance out the sets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live less than a mile from the tracks, however, we have a curfew starting at 11pm and cannot leave home between 11pm and 5am. Although my window faces west, the direction of the tracks, my apartment is not high enough for me to see the tracks. I can usually hear trains, so that may be what I do. Can you guess what time the train will pass through Orlando crossing SR 50? I live between ORL and WPK.


----------



## west point (Mar 27, 2020)

If this train derailed south of Deland wouldn't that mean it was on Sun Rail tracks ?


----------



## pennyk (Mar 27, 2020)

west point said:


> If this train derailed south of Deland wouldn't that mean it was on Sun Rail tracks ?


SunRail (Florida DOT) tracks go as far as Debary, I think. DeLand is northeast of Debary.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Mar 27, 2020)

pennyk said:


> SunRail (Florida DOT) tracks go as far as Debary, I think. DeLand is northeast of Debary.


The tracks are owned by FDOT as far north as DeLand, but SunRail only operates as far as DeBary.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 27, 2020)

pennyk said:


> Can you guess what time the train will pass through Orlando crossing SR 50? I live between ORL and WPK.



It is south of DDE so I estimate LKL around 915ish. Assuming it has a clear shot, it would hopefully hit your area around 11p.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 27, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> It is south of DLD so I estimate LKL around 915ish. Assuming it has a clear shot, it would hopefully hit your area around 11p.


I am unable to follow it on Track a Train now, so do not know if it will get here before the curfew.


----------



## Qapla (Mar 27, 2020)

I wish I would have known .... I could have watched it pass when it went thru Waldo

It doesn't go thru Gainesville, it heads south out of Waldo and the tracks go thru Ocala


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 27, 2020)

It just went by KIS. You have a shot. I'm monitoring.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 27, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> It just went by KIS. You have a shot. I'm monitoring.


I’m walking to the tracks. I may have to run home.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 27, 2020)

pennyk said:


> I’m walking to the tracks. I may have to run home.


At the tracks and I hear a train.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hang in there. North of ORL, coming to Church Street.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 27, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Hang in there. North of ORL, coming to Church Street.


It was moving pretty slowly but I saw it. WOW WOW WOW! Thanks for heads up.
I took some photos that turned out pretty poorly. I had to jog home and made it with 2 minutes to spare. I am now wide awake, but thrilled to have seen the Auto Train in Orlando, right down the street from where I live.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 27, 2020)

pennyk said:


> It was moving pretty slowly but I saw it. WOW WOW WOW! Thanks for heads up.









Well done, commander! 

That was a long detour. Wow.


----------



## lordsigma (Mar 28, 2020)

While a very late arrival for the passengers aboard and probably many refunds, hopefully there were a couple aboard that enjoyed the rare mileage.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 28, 2020)

fixj said:


> Track a train is showing 53 approaching Gainesville, Fl (Waldo) at 5PM eastern This is rare mileage for the Auto Train. I guess this is to get around the Deland derail from yesterday. How will they finally get to Sanford?



South of Waldo, take a left at Plant City and head eat to Auburndale, where they turn north and head thru Orlando and up to Sanford. Back in to Sanford, I think..


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 28, 2020)

There are no Auto Trains today, apparently. Not showing on asm.transitdocs.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 28, 2020)

Palmetto said:


> There are no Auto Trains today, apparently. Not showing on asm.transitdocs.


As reported above both of yesterday’s trains were cancelled.


----------



## M&O (Mar 28, 2020)

Does anyone know how they unloaded the auto carriers in Sanford? Did they drive autos in reverse through the carrier?


----------



## drdumont (Mar 28, 2020)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I find it extremely hard to believe 294 pax were on the train. I could see 2 or 9 or 4.



Why would that be? It appears that in spite of the current panic over the virus, there are SOME people who are taking logical precautions and going on with their lives.


----------



## cocojacoby (Mar 28, 2020)

M&O said:


> Does anyone know how they unloaded the auto carriers in Sanford? Did they drive autos in reverse through the carrier?


There actually is a wye there but the northeast piece isn't very long anymore and in poor condition.


----------



## suzgor (Mar 28, 2020)

west point said:


> If this train derailed south of Deland wouldn't that mean it was on Sun Rail tracks ?


CSX tracks, as far as I know.


----------



## ET2020 (Mar 28, 2020)

Holy Crap!
Has the Auto Train ever had a derailment before??
I've been tracking the departure/arrival times, as we plan to join the snowbird crowd next year.
When I saw that NB & SB trains were cancelled, I knew something unusual was up.
Now the wife has a reason to fear the train; she already fears air travel - Aye Yai Yai !


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 28, 2020)

drdumont said:


> Why would that be? It appears that in spite of the current panic over the virus, there are SOME people who are taking logical precautions and going on with their lives.


Taking "logical precautions" means Social Distancing ( at least 6 Feet apart) and Staying @ Home except for Essential things.

Riding on a LD Train right now fits None of these criteria if you believe the Scientists and Medical Professionals.

Shut 'em down!!!Stay @ Home!!!


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 28, 2020)

M&O said:


> Does anyone know how they unloaded the auto carriers in Sanford? Did they drive autos in reverse through the carrier?


NO. Straight forward.


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 28, 2020)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I find it extremely hard to believe 294 pax were on the train. I could see 2 or 9 or 4.


Snowbird migration. The southbound is empty (1-or-2 diner seatings) and northbound FULL (4 dinner seatings)...been on both. The Villages empty this time of year. All those old folk are returning to NY & NJ, COVID-19 Ground Zero!. As to why the top of the highest risk group would go back there is beyond me when they're in a safe gated Florida community.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 28, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> Snowbird migration. The southbound is empty (1-or-2 diner seatings) and northbound FULL (4 dinner seatings)...been on both. The Villages empty this time of year. All those old folk are returning to NY & NJ, COVID-19 Ground Zero!. As to why the top of the highest risk group would go back there is beyond me when they're in a safe gated Florida community.


They are migrating for Easter and to avoid Florida's 9 month long summer. It is already in the 90's here in Orlando, and The Villages can be warmer. The Villages may not be so safe. They just started testing there, so the results should be in soon.


----------



## ET2020 (Mar 28, 2020)

pennyk said:


> They are migrating for Easter and to avoid Florida's 9 month long summer. It is already in the 90's here in Orlando, and The Villages can be warmer. The Villages may not be so safe. They just started testing there, so the results should be in soon.


And, if they don't OWN in Florida, and are renting or using timeshares - they will have to leave and go home.
I feel sorry for any of those traumatized by the derailment on top of the anxiety we're all already facing. And I feel really sorry for any who incur auto damages that will complicate their transportation issues back at Lorton. (praying for all involved)


----------



## b243923 (Mar 28, 2020)

Is there a report of any automobiles damaged?


----------



## priller (Mar 28, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> Has the Auto Train ever had a derailment before??



Yes, and with fatalities .

Derailment of Amtrak Auto Train P052-18 on the CSXT Railroad Near Crescent City, Florida April 18, 2002

"The train derailed in a left-hand curve while traveling about 56 mph. The train was carrying 413 passengers and 33 Amtrak employees. The derailment resulted in 4 fatalities, 36 serious injuries, and 106 minor injuries. The equipment and track costs associated with the accident totaled about $8.3 million."


----------



## jis (Mar 28, 2020)

suzgor said:


> CSX tracks, as far as I know.


Nope. It was on SunRail track.


ET2020 said:


> Holy Crap!
> Has the Auto Train ever had a derailment before??


Yes. Several. The worst was Crescent City FL in 2002.


----------



## eoin2899 (Mar 28, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> Here's another link & video: Amtrak train derails near DeLand
> 
> Hmmm...glad I canceled my trip! The train was half full so if they're lucky, the last 8 auto-carriers were empty. But...imagine if those were for "Priority"!
> I'd guess if your car was throw on to it's side...the bodywork along would render it "totaled".


 * On a train derailment INS CO will generally "total" anything that goes off the tracks even minimally damaged


----------



## Qapla (Mar 28, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> The Villages ... a safe gated Florida community.



The Villages is not a Gated Community. There are some portions that are more private than others but, considering the size of the entire Villages Community - being gated would not work - I have never had to go through a gate to enter.


----------



## ET2020 (Mar 28, 2020)

priller said:


> Yes, and with fatalities .
> 
> Derailment of Amtrak Auto Train P052-18 on the CSXT Railroad Near Crescent City, Florida April 18, 2002
> 
> "The train derailed in a left-hand curve while traveling about 56 mph. The train was carrying 413 passengers and 33 Amtrak employees. The derailment resulted in 4 fatalities, 36 serious injuries, and 106 minor injuries. The equipment and track costs associated with the accident totaled about $8.3 million."


Thanks for sharing.
Yikes


----------



## Ryan (Mar 28, 2020)

M&O said:


> Does anyone know how they unloaded the auto carriers in Sanford? Did they drive autos in reverse through the carrier?





RichieRich said:


> NO. Straight forward.



You know this for a fact? Because they showed up facing the wrong direction.


----------



## OBS (Mar 28, 2020)

Ryan said:


> You know this for a fact? Because they showed up facing the wrong direction.


It was my experience in this type of situation, they were backed out....


----------



## Qapla (Mar 28, 2020)

Any word on how much damage to the cars on the one that derailed?


----------



## jiml (Mar 28, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> Snowbird migration. The southbound is empty (1-or-2 diner seatings) and northbound FULL (4 dinner seatings)...been on both. The Villages empty this time of year. All those old folk are returning to NY & NJ, COVID-19 Ground Zero!. As to why the top of the highest risk group would go back there is beyond me when they're in a safe gated Florida community.


I can't speak for those in NY & NJ, but Canadian snowbirds were "encouraged" to return early under threat of cancellation of our health insurance.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 28, 2020)

jiml said:


> I can't speak for those in NY & NJ, but Canadian snowbirds were "encouraged" to return early under threat of cancellation of our health insurance.


Lots of Americans dont have any!


----------



## Qapla (Mar 28, 2020)

I guess they got the tracks repaired ... I see #52 is running today and it looks to be on the normal tracks through Palatka to Jax


----------



## jiml (Mar 28, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Lots of Americans dont have any!


I know... have lots of American friends. We actually have to buy it for travel in US and it ain't cheap anymore. The insurance companies here colluded and figured they could get out of existing contracts because of Covid19. That meant even a broken leg or car accident injury wouldn't be covered - a powerful incentive to head home early.


----------



## jiml (Mar 28, 2020)

priller said:


> Yes, and with fatalities .
> 
> Derailment of Amtrak Auto Train P052-18 on the CSXT Railroad Near Crescent City, Florida April 18, 2002
> 
> "The train derailed in a left-hand curve while traveling about 56 mph. The train was carrying 413 passengers and 33 Amtrak employees. The derailment resulted in 4 fatalities, 36 serious injuries, and 106 minor injuries. The equipment and track costs associated with the accident totaled about $8.3 million."


At least not the case this time!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 28, 2020)

jiml said:


> I know... have lots of American friends. We actually have to buy it for travel in US and it ain't cheap anymore. The insurance companies here colluded and figured they could get out of existing contracts because of Covid19. That meant even a broken leg or car accident injury wouldn't be covered - a powerful incentive to head home early.


Job #1 for Insurance Companies: Take your Money and find a way to NOT Pay Claims!!


----------



## Tom in PA (Mar 29, 2020)

What happened to the passenger car portion of the train? Did it eventually proceed to Lorton? Or on to Union Station in DC where they would have better ground transportation?


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Mar 29, 2020)

Tom in PA said:


> What happened to the passenger car portion of the train? Did it eventually proceed to Lorton? Or on to Union Station in DC where they would have better ground transportation?


It continued to Lorton.


----------



## BLNT (Mar 29, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> That is really odd. When I went to Train Status on Amtrak.com...it says 52 & 53 are cancelled BOTH DIRECTIONS ?!?!?



Just came across the thread. WOW

The trip that I cancelled very recently (and spoke about on another thread) was the 3/27 northbound.

Had I kept that trip, it would have been another feather in my Amtrak cap (to add to the 12 hour delay we had on our first trip last year).

WHEW !


----------



## Skyline (Mar 29, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Job #1 for Insurance Companies: Take your Money and find a way to NOT Pay Claims!!



It's why a Public Option in the USA is needed.


----------



## ET2020 (Mar 29, 2020)

jiml said:


> I can't speak for those in NY & NJ, but Canadian snowbirds were "encouraged" to return early under threat of cancellation of our health insurance.


Hey jiml !
How/Why would they cancel your health insurance?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 29, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> Hey jiml !
> How/Why would they cancel your health insurance?


By refusing to continue coverage under the Small Print Weasel exceptions about unforeseen circumstances,Acts of God etc etc etc.

"..First we kill the Lawyers!.."


----------



## WalterIII (Mar 29, 2020)

Fortunately this weeks derailment was relatively minor, as such things go. I talked with a friend of mine who had some inside information, and provided the following update to some friends of mine yesterday as follows:

Appears it was a track issue / sun kink (or track defect), but no official cause yet
Train was doing 40 MPH when it went into emergency
Derailment occurred south of the De Land Amtrak station
That track is owned and maintained by SunRail, though they do not operate on that section between De Bary and De Land
Apparently CSXT had to help out as SunRail had no protocol in place or contacts to bring in Hulcher (or what-ever crane / re-railer service they brought in)

10 carriers derailed, 2 upright, 8 on their sides
There were 90 vehicles on the 10 cars, and these included the passengers who paid the priority loading premium.
Amtrak had 90 rentals at Lorton upon 52’s arrival the next day, and big $$$ in vouchers etc. for the passengers, plus Amtrak reps, Amtrak police and some EMS (just in case)
All told, 28 rail cars arrived Lorton, believe 17 superliners and 11 auto carriers, so they had 21 carriers on departure (assuming the two upright cars were left behind, and the 28 count at Lorton is correct)
Apart from the Crescent City wreck in 2002 I do not recall any major Amtrak Auto Train derailment; perhaps a few minor ones similar to this weeks. I am sure someone could elaborate on that. The original Auto-Train Corporation had several major wrecks from1971-1981.

As for Crescent City, here is the damage list of the superliners: @=scrapped, *=wrecked/out of service and returned to service in 2003 or later (list is from Amtrak Superliner):

04/18/02 - train 52 Crescent City FL - sleepers 32074 - 32084 - *32090 - @32100 (New York), Deluxe sleepers *32501 - 32502 - *32503, AT Lounges *33100 - 33101, coaches *34120 - @34125 - @34126 - *34129, diners 38052 - *38054. Cars with no indicator likely returned to service in 2002, not sure when 32502 and 32503 returned.

The list is not in standing order. Trans-dorm 39002 was the lead car and not in above list. If it derailed it was upright, and as I recall the lead sleeper was derailed but upright (and perhaps another, leaning), then the following sleepers and 1st class lounge and diner were on their sides, followed by a general pileup (the three cars which were scrapped were in the middle of that). I had been at that exact spot photographing 52 twice before that wreck (pre-superliner) and had parked where the general pileup occurred.

32501 Palm Beach was not returned to service until March of 2011, after $2.1M of repairs funded by the stimulus package back then. 

*32501 Palm Beach after wreck*



*32501 Palm Beach May 2011 at National Train Day Tampa Union Station (early AM before crowds), same side, after rebuild and $2.1M:*


----------



## railiner (Mar 29, 2020)

WalterIII said:


> Fortunately this weeks derailment was relatively minor, as such things go. I talked with a friend of mine who had some inside information, and provided the following update to some friends of mine yesterday as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Amtrak had 90 rentals at Lorton upon 52’s arrival the next day, and big $$$ in vouchers etc. for the passengers, plus Amtrak reps, Amtrak police and some EMS (just in case)


Interesting report...thanks for posting. One item that got my curiosity, was that Amtrak police were brought in. I wonder where they were sent from? I suppose Washington? And if it had happened the other way, in Sanford, where would they come from?


----------



## suzgor (Mar 29, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> Snowbird migration. The southbound is empty (1-or-2 diner seatings) and northbound FULL (4 dinner seatings)...been on both. The Villages empty this time of year. All those old folk are returning to NY & NJ, COVID-19 Ground Zero!. As to why the top of the highest risk group would go back there is beyond me when they're in a safe gated Florida community.


They rent, they have family in the north and feel safer...We, however, cancelled our reservation and will stay in Florida until it is safe to head north.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 29, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> The Villages empty this time of year. All those old folk are returning to NY & NJ, COVID-19 Ground Zero!. As to why the top of the highest risk group would go back there is beyond me when they're in a safe gated Florida community.


The Villages now has 35 cases of coronavirus.








Villages coronavirus cases now total 35, with 78 now Lake, Sumter


The number of coronavirus infections continues to increase in Lake and Sumter counties, growing overnight from 61 to 78 cases overnight, according to figures from Saturday evening.




www.orlandosentinel.com


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 29, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> When is the next time you'll get a chance to see the northbound Auto train passing through your backyard? It may not happen again for years. It may be worth setting an alarm and grabbing some shots.



So much for years. 



Qapla said:


> I wish I would have known .... I could have watched it pass when it went thru Waldo
> 
> It doesn't go thru Gainesville, it heads south out of Waldo and the tracks go thru Ocala



You may have your shot pretty soon.



pennyk said:


> I am now wide awake, but thrilled to have seen the Auto Train in Orlando, right down the street from where I live.



Well, you took northbound pictures. How do southbound pictures grab you? 


Monitoring.........


----------



## pennyk (Mar 29, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> So much for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW WOW WOW WOW. Hopefully it will be earlier than 10:47pm like the nortbound train. At the rate the AT was traveling the other day, I think it should take about 10 minutes to reach my crossing from WPK. I am guessing 30-40 minutes from SFA. 
My great nephew's virtual first birthday party on zoom is at 5pm. I hope I do not have to make a decision (or maybe the autotrain can join the birthday party).
Thanks. I will monitor your monitoring.


----------



## OBS (Mar 29, 2020)

railiner said:


> Interesting report...thanks for posting. One item that got my curiosity, was that Amtrak police were brought in. I wonder where they were sent from? I suppose Washington? And if it had happened the other way, in Sanford, where would they come from?


They have come from Wash DC in the past when needed....
For SFA, I don't know where they are even based...Mia? Orl? Jax?


----------



## suraider (Mar 29, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> Holy Crap!
> Has the Auto Train ever had a derailment before??
> I've been tracking the departure/arrival times, as we plan to join the snowbird crowd next year.
> When I saw that NB & SB trains were cancelled, I knew something unusual was up.
> Now the wife has a reason to fear the train; she already fears air travel - Aye Yai Yai !


Not sure about the year, but I do recall an incident in the past. I think this was minor compared to that incident. Others might add to these details. Besides that, my wife (who refuses to fly) and I have traveled the auto train many times without incidents. Only once we were delayed big time because a CSX train hit a stalled truck on the tracks. We could have driven back to PA the time it took us to get to Lorton. I do recommend a roomette or full room and priority loading for your vehicle.


----------



## ET2020 (Mar 29, 2020)

suraider said:


> Not sure about the year, but I do recall an incident in the past. I think this was minor compared to that incident. Others might add to these details. Besides that, my wife (who refuses to fly) and I have traveled the auto train many times without incidents. Only once we were delayed big time because a CSX train hit a stalled truck on the tracks. We could have driven back to PA the time it took us to get to Lorton. I do recommend a roomette or full room and priority loading for your vehicle.


Thanks - yeah we're booked southbound next January, waiting for Disney (DVC) to finalize plans before we book our northbound return. Looks like Feb.3,2021 is the best fare for returning in February, but I will track the costs into early March before committing.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 29, 2020)

pennyk said:


> Thanks. I will monitor your monitoring.




So far, it looks like it is detouring. They're making it up.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 29, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> So far, it looks like it is detouring. They're making it up.


Do you think it will leave SFA at 4pm and pass WPK around 4:30?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 29, 2020)

It is still in the facility.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 29, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> It is still in the facility.


app says it departed at 4:23


----------



## lordsigma (Mar 29, 2020)

It appears the Silvers resume service to MIA starting with tonight's southbound trains, but 3/30 and 3/31 auto train are canceled. I wonder what's going on there.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 29, 2020)

pennyk said:


> app says it departed at 4:23




That is when it started doubling to its car carriers. It is still on the outskirts of the facility. I'll let you know which way it heads one way or the other.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 29, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> That is when it started doubling to its car carriers. It is still on the outskirts of the facility.


Thanks. I still have my "indoor" clothing on now, and will wait until I hear from you before I put my "outdoor" clothing on and make my way to the tracks. It is 91 degrees outside, so I do not want to arrive too early and stand in sun.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 29, 2020)

It is coming up to Lake Mary. Preeety sure that's south!


----------



## pennyk (Mar 29, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> It is coming up to Lake Mary. Preeety sure that's south!


It is. Time to get ready. Thanks.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 29, 2020)

pennyk said:


> Thanks. I still have my "indoor" clothing on now, and will wait until I hear from you before I put my "outdoor" clothing on and make my way to the tracks. It is 91 degrees outside, so I do not want to arrive too early and stand in sun.





It is definitely heading your way. It is by Longwood. I would think 15 mins or so.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 29, 2020)

pennyk said:


> It is. Time to get ready. Thanks.



Coming by WPK. It is closing to 4 miles. If I'm reading this correctly, you should see an engine, the car carriers, the passenger cars with two engines on the rear.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 29, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Coming by WPK. It is closing to 4 miles. If I'm reading this correctly, you should see an engine, the car carriers, the passenger cars with two engines on the rear.


Super rare @pennyk - don't screw up (JUST KIDDING)


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 29, 2020)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Super rare @pennyk - don't screw up (JUST KIDDING)



Yeah, and since you had enough notice, perhaps you took some video!!! It is already by her so hopefully, she won't have to jog home this time either!!


----------



## pennyk (Mar 29, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Yeah, and since you had enough notice, perhaps you took some video!!! It is already by her so hopefully, she won't have to jog home this time either!!


Although I had enough notice, the train was traveling faster than I expected and I got delayed because of the zoom virtual birthday party for my great nephew. It is hard enough for me to multitask, but really hard when it involves technology and losing a signal in a stair well, having to mute, when I was outside, yada yada yada. I was a few blocks away when I saw the train. Although I was not right there, I did see it. I did see the car carriers after the first engine, which surprised me. It looked like only one engine in the rear, but I could be mistaken since I was a few blocks away and there was traffic on the road. It seemed like 52 was traveling faster than 53 the other day.
Sorry no video (since I was zooming at a birthday party at the same time - they knew I was outdoors but not why), but I took one photo and will try to post from my phone.
Again, thanks for the heads up. It is rare that I have 2 things to do at the same time (especially during a "stay at home" order by our city), but today I did. 



Edit: Pretty poor photo of the train which is too far to see, but pretty good photo of "For Lease" sign. Sorry, I failed, but I tried.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 29, 2020)

Will it go through Plant City or is that south of where it turns north? 

There's a rail cam at Plant City


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 29, 2020)

pennyk said:


> Again, thanks for the heads up. It is rare that I have 2 things to do at the same time (especially during a "stay at home" order by our city), but today I did.
> 
> Edit: Pretty poor photo of the train which is too far to see, but pretty good photo of "For Lease" sign. Sorry, I failed, but I tried.



It's ok Penny. At least you got to see it and hear it. Unfortunately, not everyone as understanding and wants to weigh in on the situation:




 


AmtrakBlue said:


> Will it go through Plant City or is that south of where it turns north?




The auto pain will turn north prior to Plant City but if it makes you feet better, the lite engine that is leftover from the tow move may pass Plant City...twice.


----------



## jiml (Mar 29, 2020)

Hoping someone gets photos or video before dark.


----------



## cocojacoby (Mar 29, 2020)

Waiting in Wildwood now


----------



## jiml (Mar 29, 2020)

So do they reverse in Lakeland and ditch the spare engine there or continue further west to the alternate track?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 29, 2020)

cocojacoby said:


> Waiting in Wildwood now



It left LKL a few minutes ago.



jiml said:


> So do they reverse in Lakeland and ditch the spare engine there or continue further west to the alternate track?



Once it clears the wye, they cut the tow engine off and the engines on the rear will pull it to LOR. By doing this, they make sure the automobiles are properly pointed for unloading.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 29, 2020)

WalterIII said:


> Fortunately this weeks derailment was relatively minor, as such things go. I talked with a friend of mine who had some inside information, and provided the following update to some friends of mine yesterday as follows:
> 
> Appears it was a track issue / sun kink (or track defect), but no official cause yet
> Train was doing 40 MPH when it went into emergency
> ...


Did I miss the information re" personal item in the cars on the wrecked autoracks? Valuables, other items that would have been in the individual autos? Were those recovered yet?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 29, 2020)

cocojacoby said:


> Waiting in Wildwood now



Are you still out there? it is north of DDE and is roughly 30 miles from the outskirts of WWD.


----------



## Train2104 (Mar 29, 2020)

It appears that 52 and 53 (28) ran and didn't have to detour, which implies the line has been reopened since the wreck. So why is today's train detouring?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 29, 2020)

Found this video taken at Lakeland:


----------



## Qapla (Mar 29, 2020)

Is the auto train detouring thru Waldo today? If so, what time?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 29, 2020)

Qapla said:


> Is the auto train detouring thru Waldo today? If so, what time?


Read the posts above yours. Thirdrail7 has been giving updates.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 29, 2020)

Okay all of you boppers out there! It looks like it is past Penny K and we haven't heard from COCO. It's up to Qapla to catch some video of this train. Currently it is making a run out of Wildwood, heading towards OCA.


Stay tuned, boppers! Stay tuned!


----------



## pennyk (Mar 29, 2020)

It looks like Track a Train may be fairly accurate.


----------



## cocojacoby (Mar 29, 2020)

Not the greatest video, but got it.



I waited for hours on the sunny side of the tracks but it took so long to get here. It came though about 8:45 PM.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 29, 2020)

Qapla said:


> Is the auto train detouring thru Waldo today? If so, what time?




Well done commander! Okay, all of you Boppers! The AUto Pain is north of OCA, closing in one Hawthorne. That's about 15 miles from the outskirts of WDO so I'm guestimating 1000p, depending on your location in WDO..


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 29, 2020)

Coming to SW5th in WDO. Do your thing, Quapla.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 29, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Coming to SW5th in WDO. Do your thing, Quapla.


Waldo was my home station when I was in college in the 1970's. Waldo is bringing back memories of fun times.


----------



## railiner (Mar 29, 2020)

Waldo? The one that was notorious for "Traffic Laws Strictly Enforced" rubber stamped on my old AAA Triptik's?


----------



## jiml (Mar 30, 2020)

railiner said:


> Waldo? The one that was notorious for "Traffic Laws Strictly Enforced" rubber stamped on my old AAA Triptik's?


There's a blast from the past. For those of us who have driven south for years they were required reading - not just because there were no GPS units, but for the other valuable information such as rest areas, interchange services (long before today's descriptive signs) and speed warnings. Those were the days that an AAA (CAA) card doubled as a bail bond, since many smaller jurisdictions would hold northerners in jail if ticketed on a weekend - especially in Georgia and North Florida - until the magistrate showed up Monday morning. There's still a stretch in West Virginia that deserves a stamp.


----------



## Qapla (Mar 30, 2020)

Sadly, I missed it


----------



## jiml (Mar 30, 2020)

More video will show up in the next few days I'd bet. The Florida railfan community seems to be particularly tuned in to unusual movements. There were people talking about videos on other sites - not sure if they're the same ones that appeared here.


----------



## M&O (Mar 30, 2020)

was the "tow" engine from Amtrak or CSX? Amtrak Sanford has a Dash 8 for switching.
Not sure which wye they used. Nearest may have been the spur to Stanton power plant for coal drags.
Guessing they had to take aboard a CSX pilot from Lakeland to Jacksonville?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 30, 2020)

M&O said:


> was the "tow" engine from Amtrak or CSX? Amtrak Sanford has a Dash 8 for switching.



Amtrak used their own engine.



M&O said:


> Not sure which wye they used. Nearest may have been the spur to Stanton power plant for coal drags.



They towed an extra car carrier and used the wye at Lakeland to make their way back to SFA at track speed.




M&O said:


> Guessing they had to take aboard a CSX pilot from Lakeland to Jacksonville?



That's a good guess.


----------



## gwolfdog (Mar 30, 2020)

AMTRAK called yesterday, cancelled our Tuesday Auto Train tickets and gave us a refund. What's Up?


----------



## M&O (Mar 30, 2020)

You Tube video shows slow moving AT at A-line MP 851, seeming to enter Lakeland wye (MP 851.2) to the Vitis Junction and S-line north. Since it is directionally arranged to go north and has no tow engine attached, they may have used Auburndale wye/interlocking to position the AT/remove the tow engine.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 30, 2020)

gwolfdog said:


> AMTRAK called yesterday, cancelled our Tuesday Auto Train tickets and gave us a refund. What's Up?


Are you going North or South??


----------



## gwolfdog (Mar 30, 2020)

North. Had safety concerns anyways, both of us in High Risk Group. Extending Lease till ??????


----------



## ET2020 (Mar 30, 2020)

gwolfdog said:


> North. Had safety concerns anyways, both of us in High Risk Group. Extending Lease till ??????


I hope you can extend as long as needed; Stay Safe!


----------



## gwolfdog (Mar 30, 2020)

Stay safe also. Remember the good old days when people said "Have a Good Day". Seems like ages.


----------



## suzgor (Mar 31, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Are you going North or South??





gwolfdog said:


> North. Had safety concerns anyways, both of us in High Risk Group. Extending Lease till ??????


When were you scheduled to take the Auto Train? We cancelled our reservation for May and had no trouble with getting a full refund.


----------



## gwolfdog (Mar 31, 2020)

We'd be sitting in the station right now, nervously watching the crowd, avoiding the coughs, and wondering if we should have ourselves committed. In reality, no CERTAINTY out there and Bad Tracks, prevailed. May of what year?


----------



## suzgor (Mar 31, 2020)

gwolfdog said:


> We'd be sitting in the station right now, nervously watching the crowd, avoiding the coughs, and wondering if we should have ourselves committed. In reality, no CERTAINTY out there and Bad Tracks, prevailed. May of what year?


May of this year--2020. We usually head north the weekend before Memorial Day weekend. Given the virus, we'll either drive north (taking our chances with motels) or stay in Florida. Neither choice is great.


----------



## gwolfdog (Mar 31, 2020)

We're looking to have the WC Van put on a Auto Carrier. Around $1000. Get on Jet Blue or Allegiant $200-300 for 2 and be home in three hours (Syracuse). NO good choices, germs in airports, etc. Love Florida but there's no place like home with Family, at this time.


----------



## BLNT (Mar 31, 2020)

Regarding the derailment, was it determined how many people made it to Sanford and didn't have their cars (and what Amtrak did to assist those people) and/or the extent of damage to vehicles?


----------



## lordsigma (Mar 31, 2020)

BLNT said:


> Regarding the derailment, was it determined how many people made it to Sanford and didn't have their cars (and what Amtrak did to assist those people) and/or the extent of damage to vehicles?


Made it to Lorton you mean. They had rental cars waiting and $100 vouchers to help them get home and I would imagine they got refunds as well. It was 89 affected cars.


----------



## BLNT (Mar 31, 2020)

lordsigma said:


> Made it to Lorton you mean. They had rental cars waiting and $100 vouchers to help them get home and I would imagine they got refunds as well. It was 89 affected cars.



Thanks, yes -- LORTON 

I'm just picturing all the after effects --- getting vehicles back "home", repaired when necessary - and all that luggage and such which people were separated from.

Something tells me we'll never hear the entire story. We obviously needed some forum members on there to give us their experiences in that regard. Though, I would not wish that upon anyone!


----------



## daybeers (Apr 1, 2020)

gwolfdog said:


> We're looking to have the WC Van put on a Auto Carrier. Around $1000. Get on Jet Blue or Allegiant $200-300 for 2 and be home in three hours (Syracuse). NO good choices, germs in airports, etc. Love Florida but there's no place like home with Family, at this time.


Please stay home. Essential travel only means just that: _essential only._


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 1, 2020)

daybeers said:


> Please stay home. Essential travel only means just that: _essential only._


They’re not home. They’re trying to get home.
It appears they’re renting a condo and that could get very expensive very fast which makes getting home essential unless you’re a millionaire.


----------



## BLNT (Apr 1, 2020)

True, essential should not be equated to house arrest. YMMV, but common sense must play a role, unless you're in China (or similar) and the government chains the door shut to your building.


----------



## ET2020 (Apr 1, 2020)

gwolfdog said:


> We're looking to have the WC Van put on a Auto Carrier. Around $1000. Get on Jet Blue or Allegiant $200-300 for 2 and be home in three hours (Syracuse). NO good choices, germs in airports, etc. Love Florida but there's no place like home with Family, at this time.


Sending best wishes your way - I hope things work out.
Please keep us posted.

I just noticed today's (4/1) Auto Trains are cancelled in both directions. ??


----------



## ET2020 (Apr 1, 2020)

It's probably a good thing that the recent derailment happened in DeLand, and not in DeSea !
(_Sorry - trying to find the lighter side of all things during our current crisis_)


----------



## gwolfdog (Apr 1, 2020)

Condo owner said he would extend lease but no details, yet. Supposed to be out today. Area we live in, Syracuse not hit as hard as NYC. Where we are Broward County, Florida no Picnic Area. Governor is shaky, at best. We're doing everything you're supposed to do. but TV says worst coming, and Body Count rises. Like being back in Vietnam. If we weren't in high risk group, we'd be home. Making sense of Risk/Reward at this time, and not endanger other's. Time to watch Cuomo's news conference.


----------



## ET2020 (Apr 1, 2020)

gwolfdog said:


> Condo owner said he would extend lease but no details, yet. Supposed to be out today. Area we live in, Syracuse not hit as hard as NYC. Where we are Broward County, Florida no Picnic Area. Governor is shaky, at best. We're doing everything you're supposed to do. but TV says worst coming, and Body Count rises. Like being back in Vietnam. If we weren't in high risk group, we'd be home. Making sense of Risk/Reward at this time, and not endanger other's. Time to watch Cuomo's news conference.


gwolfdog - hang in there; we're all pulling for you.
Thanks for keeping us posted.

Still haven't seen/read/heard anything about today's cancellations ??


----------



## RichieRich (Apr 1, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> Still haven't seen/read/heard anything about today's cancellations ??


53/52 CANCELED....all future dates = "STATUS IS CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE DUE TO A SERVICE DISRUPTION. "


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Apr 1, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> 53/52 CANCELED....all future dates = "STATUS IS CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE DUE TO A SERVICE DISRUPTION. "


Where are you getting that from? The app is still selling tickets for all trips except today's departures.


----------



## drdumont (Apr 1, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Taking "logical precautions" means Social Distancing ( at least 6 Feet apart) and Staying @ Home except for Essential things.
> 
> Riding on a LD Train right now fits None of these criteria if you believe the Scientists and Medical Professionals.
> 
> Shut 'em down!!!Stay @ Home!!!


"Shut 'em down" means shutting the economy down. I hope you have plenty of cash, ammunition and food cached. If this silliness keeps up much longer, it is gonna get really ugly.
I've been through over 70 years of these epidemics, pandemics, outbreaks, whatever. Taking care of oneself, cleanliness, sanitary and prophylactic health measures will keep you out of the woods. Flu shots every year, and general hygiene work wonders. Alcohol in hand wipes does no good against a virus. Bacteria, yes. 
I'll pass on being cooped up in an an aircraft or even a cruise ship. If you keep your guard, keep your overall health in check, even if you come down with the virus, you will survive.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 1, 2020)

drdumont said:


> "Shut 'em down" means shutting the economy down. I hope you have plenty of cash, ammunition and food cached. If this silliness keeps up much longer, it is gonna get really ugly.
> I've been through over 70 years of these epidemics, pandemics, outbreaks, whatever. Taking care of oneself, cleanliness, sanitary and prophylactic health measures will keep you out of the woods. Flu shots every year, and general hygiene work wonders. Alcohol in hand wipes does no good against a virus. Bacteria, yes.
> I'll pass on being cooped up in an an aircraft or even a cruise ship. If you keep your guard, keep your overall health in check, even if you come down with the virus, you will survive.


What you say is OK for YOU! But this country is Full of Morons that listen to Quacks in the Media and on the Net and dont Care if they Kill Us All!

Even Trump is now saying 100,000-250,000 will Die, I dont want innocent people that are trying to do the right thing for Society to be among them!

I choose to believe the Scientists and the Health Care Workers!! YMMV


----------



## ET2020 (Apr 1, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> 53/52 CANCELED....all future dates = "STATUS IS CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE DUE TO A SERVICE DISRUPTION. "


Interested in getting more info. on this. Any other sources for me to check?


----------



## daybeers (Apr 2, 2020)

drdumont said:


> "Shut 'em down" means shutting the economy down. I hope you have plenty of cash, ammunition and food cached. If this silliness keeps up much longer, it is gonna get really ugly.
> I've been through over 70 years of these epidemics, pandemics, outbreaks, whatever. Taking care of oneself, cleanliness, sanitary and prophylactic health measures will keep you out of the woods. Flu shots every year, and general hygiene work wonders. Alcohol in hand wipes does no good against a virus. Bacteria, yes.
> I'll pass on being cooped up in an an aircraft or even a cruise ship. If you keep your guard, keep your overall health in check, even if you come down with the virus, you will survive.


I'm not quite sure where to begin. Your profile indicates you're 73 years old, so you should be very concerned about the current health crisis.

Nobody actually _wants_ to shut the economy down. I am acutely aware of the devastating effects quarantining/social distancing/isolation is doing to the both the U.S. and global economies and how it will continue to get much worse. However, we as a country need to look at why the economy is crashing so much and who is keeping it running. We have been in a bull market for years and a recession was bound to happen. I agreed with many financial experts who predicted 2020 would bring a recession. It looks like COVID-19 kickstarted that. Now, who is keeping the economy running? The service industry and "blue-collar" workers, including those who are continuing to deliver (often needless) goods to consumers safely cooped up in their house while the workers are out there risking their lives just so they can have food to put on the table, first responders, healthcare, transportation, freight railroads, truck drivers, grocery stores, tech support, defense, pharmacies (which includes medical marijuana dispensaries), food banks, shelters, vets, mail, limited restaurant services, bike shops, and utilities. Notably off this list are liquor stores, which are currently considered "essential" but some states are thinking of closing them, for a multitude of good reasons IMO.

Maybe we should consider actually paying these workers what they're worth and providing basic needs like healthcare, paid sick leave, and other benefits instead of prioritizing stock value and profits over seemingly anything else.

While COVID-19 is not as contagious like some other diseases such as measles, its infection rate is still about 10 times that of the seasonal flu, and that's with a large portion of the population (at least in the U.S.) vaccinated. In addition, the death rate is high for certain age groups, the immunocomprimised (a larger percentage of the population than many think), and new data is starting to come out about a larger portion of younger people being hospitalized and dying from the disease than was previously thought.

Make no mistake, this is an incredibly dire situation and the United States, a developed country with the biggest economy in the world, is exceedingly unprepared for it. However, this isn't going to turn into the apocalypse some are fearing (ammo and other panic buying). Why? Because of the workers I mentioned above keeping the _essential_ tasks running.

So please, take this seriously. If you'd like to have more debate, let's move this to the general discussion here or on private message. Thanks!


----------



## ET2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

I just want to bring this back to the Auto Train derailment and the continued service disruption.
What is Amtrak saying, regarding when regular Auto Train service is expected to be restored??
Today's schedule, once again, shows CANCELED !


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Apr 2, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> I just want to bring this back to the Auto Train derailment and the continued service disruption.
> What is Amtrak saying, regarding when regular Auto Train service is expected to be restored??
> Today's schedule, once again, shows CANCELED !



Amtrak only stated that it was canceled on 3/31 and 4/1 so it is obviously expected to operate today. I haven't seen anything from Amtrak saying they are canceling the Auto train for today or any other day.

After a search, the only place that mentions the Auto Train is Dixielandsoftware.net, and that isn't an Amtrak operated site. 

So once again, can you point to an Amtrak issued statement that says the Auto Train is canceled?

Are you even riding this train? Did someone from Amtrak notify you your reservation is canceled?


----------



## ET2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Amtrak only stated that it was canceled on 3/31 and 4/1 so it is obviously expected to operate today. I haven't seen anything from Amtrak saying they are canceling the Auto train for today or any other day.
> 
> After a search, the only place that mentions the Auto Train is Dixielandsoftware.net, and that isn't an Amtrak operated site.
> 
> ...


I got this from the Amtrak Site - under Train Status:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 2, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> I got this from the Amtrak Site - under Train Status:View attachment 17202


That's 53(1)


----------



## ET2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

AmtrakBlue said:


> That's 53(1)


Ahh - Gotcha!


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Apr 2, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> I got this from the Amtrak Site - under Train Status:View attachment 17202




Ok....and as we posted on this board, the Auto Train departures were canceled on 3/31 and 4/1. You are posting the ARRIVAL information for 4/2. If the train (which operates overnight) doesn't depart on 4/1, how could it possibly arrive on 4/2?


----------



## ET2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

Thirdrail7 said:


> Ok....and as we posted on this board, the Auto Train departures were canceled on 3/31 and 4/1. You are posting the ARRIVAL information for 4/2. If the train (which operates overnight) doesn't depart on 4/1, how could it possibly arrive on 4/2?


Yes - I realized that after your last post.
thanks!


----------



## RichieRich (Apr 2, 2020)

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> Where are you getting that from? The app is still selling tickets for all trips except today's departures.


Amtrak.com...hit the Train Status button on top.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Apr 2, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> Amtrak.com...hit the Train Status button on top.


I just checked the status for today's train; it is estimating an on-time departure.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 2, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> Amtrak.com...hit the Train Status button on top.


Well, they're not cancelled. See above posts.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 2, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> Amtrak.com...hit the Train Status button on top.


----------



## gwolfdog (Apr 2, 2020)

So is it safe to travel in your 70's with compromised immune systems. Stay in Florida or head back to Syracuse, NY? Flip a coin? Call a Psychic or Psycho?


----------



## RichieRich (Apr 2, 2020)

gwolfdog said:


> So is it safe to travel in your 70's with compromised immune systems.


I'd stay put! Traveling/moving around only puts you in more contact with people & things that can be infected.


----------



## ET2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

RichieRich said:


> I'd stay put! Traveling/moving around only puts you in more contact with people & things that can be infected.


I agree with this As long as you are in a comfortable place physically,financially,and emotionally


----------



## lordsigma (Apr 2, 2020)

If you can stay put, stay put. For those that decide to go (or have no choice) and take the auto train, use your head. Keep as much distance as possible in the stations, and if you have a sleeper stay in your room as much as possible and wipe surfaces before touching them. Consider taking your own food board or take the meal in your room. And when you arrive home, please follow the instructions and self quarantine for 14 days.


----------



## lordsigma (Apr 4, 2020)

lordsigma said:


> If you can stay put, stay put. For those that decide to go (or have no choice) and take the auto train, use your head. Keep as much distance as possible in the stations, and if you have a sleeper stay in your room as much as possible and wipe surfaces before touching them. Consider taking your own food board or take the meal in your room. And when you arrive home, please follow the instructions and self quarantine for 14 days.


Another suggestion for those snowbirds that have to travel north and take the train: expanding upon the comment about wiping down surfaces, upon arrival at Lorton and taking delivery of your car, wipe down the door latch, steering wheel, shifting column and anything else the loading/unloading crew would have touched.


----------



## west point (Apr 4, 2020)

What is unknown is what percentage of the whole population will finally get sick from the virus ? We know that many will only get a mild case. However about 8 - 10 % will get serious and need hospitalization. What anyone needs to expect is are they going to be one of the serious cases ? Just remember that if you are a serious case there will probably not be a ventilator available in the 2 - 3 week incubation period from now. The world medicine cannot answer these questions yet. So should you delay exposure as long as possible ? I would think so as there is always the slim chance better cures or a vaccine may be developed.


----------



## suzgor (Apr 4, 2020)

We usually head north about the 3rd week of May. The small (by population) county in Massachusetts where we spend the summer has a high number of virus cases. We looked at the statistics in our county in Florida and compared them to the same stats in Mass--Mass has a higher number of cases and deaths. Given that the virus seems to be less stable in heat, we are staying in Florida. Our choices for the return trip were: Auto Train (proximity to others), airplane (same), driving (motels) and staying put in Florida just seems the better choice.


----------



## mmatarella (Apr 4, 2020)

lordsigma said:


> Another suggestion for those snowbirds that have to travel north and take the train: expanding upon the comment about wiping down surfaces, upon arrival at Lorton and taking delivery of your car, wipe down the door latch, steering wheel, shifting column and anything else the loading/unloading crew would have touched.


Headlight switch, seat belt buckle and release too.


----------



## railiner (Apr 5, 2020)

suzgor said:


> We usually head north about the 3rd week of May. The small (by population) county in Massachusetts where we spend the summer has a high number of virus cases. We looked at the statistics in our county in Florida and compared them to the same stats in Mass--Mass has a higher number of cases and deaths. Given that the virus seems to be less stable in heat, we are staying in Florida. Our choices for the return trip were: Auto Train (proximity to others), airplane (same), driving (motels) and staying put in Florida just seems the better choice.


One more choice....get a full nights sleep before leaving, and drive nonstop. Bring your own snacks, and avoid motels. If you have 2 or more drivers, it shouldn’t be that hard. I drove from south FL to NY by myself, but I was a professional driver, so used to long drives...


----------



## ET2020 (Apr 5, 2020)

suzgor said:


> We usually head north about the 3rd week of May. The small (by population) county in Massachusetts where we spend the summer has a high number of virus cases. We looked at the statistics in our county in Florida and compared them to the same stats in Mass--Mass has a higher number of cases and deaths. Given that the virus seems to be less stable in heat, we are staying in Florida. Our choices for the return trip were: Auto Train (proximity to others), airplane (same), driving (motels) and staying put in Florida just seems the better choice.


Sounds like the best plan for you. What part of Florida are you in, and had you already budgeted the expenses through May anyway?


----------



## suzgor (Apr 5, 2020)

We're in SW Florida & we are residents. We live either here or in Massachusetts, so the cost will be the same no matter what we do.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 5, 2020)

suzgor said:


> We're in SW Florida & we are residents. We live either here or in Massachusetts, so the cost will be the same no matter what we do.


Lucky you to have a Choice! Most of us are in place wherever we are for the Duration!!


----------



## gwolfdog (Apr 5, 2020)

To add to my Anxiety, I watch to much crap on TV and the Internet about the Virus. If you're my wife's and my Age and Health condition, the DOOM, awaits at the door, before you leave the Condo and travel 2 days. Train, Plane or automobile, all have their Hazards. I still watch the Florida and NY Virus reports as to when it will peak. I appreciate the input. Just a Crap time to travel. At least no WH Briefing today.



Bob Dylan said:


> Lucky you to have a Choice! Most of us are in place wherever we are for the Duration!!


----------



## gwolfdog (Apr 5, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> I agree with this As long as you are in a comfortable place physically,financially,and emotionally


Hitting .333 on that one. "There's no place like Home" if the only Corona is in a bottle waiting for you. "There must be someway out of here".


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 5, 2020)

gwolfdog said:


> Hitting .333 on that one. "There's no place like Home" if the only Corona is in a bottle waiting for you. "There must be someway out of here".


"..Said the Joker to the Thief.."


----------



## jiml (Apr 5, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> "..Said the Gypsy to the Thief.."


Although I believe it's "joker" as opposed to "gypsy".


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 5, 2020)

jiml said:


> Although I believe it's "joker" as opposed to "gypsy".


Opps, you're right!


----------



## Anderson (Apr 5, 2020)

gwolfdog said:


> Hitting .333 on that one. "There's no place like Home" if the only Corona is in a bottle waiting for you. "There must be someway out of here".


How do you hit .333 on something with five points?


----------



## IndyLions (Apr 6, 2020)

Two bases on balls (walks) and one hit


----------



## Skyline (Apr 6, 2020)

In your situation, I think I'd drive back north at a pace you can handle. Pack a cooler full of healthy food and drink (if you can obtain a cooler than can be powered via cord or battery -- even better). Pull over when you feel sleepy, need to eat, need some brief exercise, use a bathroom (tho the camper in me says bring a trowel, find a spot in the woods -- gotta be safer!). I'm pushing 70 myself, have a couple of old-people health issues, and driving straight through without frequent rests would be out of the question. I think I could make that trip in three or four days though. Bring lots of 91% alcohol-infused hand sanitizer, lysol spray, a couple rolls of those blue shop towels that are more robust than normal paper towels. 

Best wishes... Let us know how it all works out.


----------



## jiml (Apr 10, 2020)

On the original subject, Danny Harmon has posted video of the Auto Train reroute through Lakeland. It's on his Distant Signal YouTube page under "What CSX Letter Prefixes Mean" posted on the 6th. It's right at the end of the subject video; pretty good footage.


----------



## ET2020 (Apr 10, 2020)

jiml said:


> On the original subject, Danny Harmon has posted video of the Auto Train reroute through Lakeland. It's on his Distant Signal YouTube page under "What CSX Letter Prefixes Mean" posted on the 6th. It's right at the end of the subject video; pretty good footage.


Thanks jiml - I enjoyed watching that video. I watched the entire 25 minutes, and it was worth it. I learned a few things about the prefixes and the signaling and switching activities. Very Interesting! 
How did you get wind of that? Do you subscribe to Danny Harmon's youtube channel??
THANKS 
ET


----------



## fixj (Apr 10, 2020)

ET, I've followed Danny's Distant Signal you tubes for some time. Just link to them from his page.


----------



## jiml (Apr 10, 2020)

ET2020 said:


> How did you get wind of that? Do you subscribe to Danny Harmon's youtube channel??
> THANKS
> ET


I don't, but I should. I've been following Danny's posts for years, so frequently check for new ones. With more time on my hands I've been catching up. If you watch a lot of rail videos there are a few contributors that rise to the top. I'm a huge Florida railfan, partly because I spend a significant amount of time there, so Danny's Distant Signal is required viewing. There's a couple of guys out west that also deliver consistent "pro-level" content. Virtual Railfan is a great time-waster too, if you're not familiar. Start with their daily "grab bags", then move to their live cameras with 12-hour rewind. My wife calls it "train porn" after I once ordered a couple of railroad DVD's that couldn't be shipped to Canada and had them sent to my buddy in Virginia for pick-up. Apparently I've now graduated to online train porn.


----------



## ET2020 (Apr 11, 2020)

jiml said:


> I don't, but I should. I've been following Danny's posts for years, so frequently check for new ones. With more time on my hands I've been catching up. If you watch a lot of rail videos there are a few contributors that rise to the top. I'm a huge Florida railfan, partly because I spend a significant amount of time there, so Danny's Distant Signal is required viewing. There's a couple of guys out west that also deliver consistent "pro-level" content. Virtual Railfan is a great time-waster too, if you're not familiar. Start with their daily "grab bags", then move to their live cameras with 12-hour rewind. My wife calls it "train porn" after I once ordered a couple of railroad DVD's that couldn't be shipped to Canada and had them sent to my buddy in Virginia for pick-up. Apparently I've now graduated to online train porn.


Hahaha - Did the DVDs come to you wrapped in plain brown paper??
Thanks again for the info.
ET


----------

